# Log splitter engine won't run HELP!



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello all, i am new to the forums so bear with me here. I am having problems keeping my log splitter engine running. I used it last winter and everything worked perfect. Now i start it up about 9 months later and it will not stay running. I got rid of the old gas and refilled it with fresh gas, changed the air filter and spark plug and it still won't run. It only runs when the choke is on, but as soon as i switch it to "run" it immediately cuts off. I exposed the carb and stuck a wire through what i think was a fuel jet, but im not sure. I did not disassemble anything else. What is going on here? I think it has something to do with the air fuel ratio. As soon as the throttle is opened, or a lot of air gets in, it immediately shuts off. Help please, thank you!


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

WHAT TYPE OF ENGINE IS IT?Did you mean you took the carb apart and cleaned it? Normally carbs get water in them and cant deliver fuel properly.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 13, 2009)

What type of motor is it, old, newer? Does it have a float style carb or diaphram?


----------



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Briggs and Stratton. No i only took the air filter off and looked inside it. There was a small port on the bottom, which i thought was a fuel jet, but i'm not sure.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 13, 2009)

Does it have a float bowl?


----------



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is a diaphragm carb.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 13, 2009)

The carb might need to be torn down and cleaned. I wouldn't think the diahrams are crap for no longer than you say it set. I had a B&S set about 10 years with gas in it and it fired off with friesh gas...No lie 

Have you tried the local auto part spray carb cleaner??


----------



## danrclem (Sep 13, 2009)

Sound like a dirty carb to me. Looks like you're going to have to take it apart and clean it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is the carburetor attached to the top of the fuel tank? If it is thats a diaphram type. Youll probably have to remove the tank and all to go through the carb. I doubt carb cleaner will do much. My guess is the water in gas.


----------



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

just took a few pics of it, am about to take it apart and clean it. Does anyone have any recommendations of what to clean it with..i.e. gas, gunk, carb cleaner, etc.?

Here are a few pics..


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Brakeparts cleaner,carb cleaner or some type of spray solvent. Take the diapram off the side of carb too. 4 little screws on plate. Pull carb out of tank and check the little cup that the main jet sits in. Thats probably where the problem is.


----------



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, got the carb off. The cup that is in the fuel tank was filled was a bunch of crap, like rusted pieces of metal..am going to clean that out. Also, here is a pic of the carb. Which parts should i be cleaning here? The pipe with the yellowish tube i am assuming is the fuel pipe. What is the larger pipe next to it? Also part of the fuel?


----------



## coog (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of ethanol! Brought to you by the same people who want to take over your health care.From this point forward you need to run every last drop out of your fuel system if you might not use the machine again in 30 days or more.Some states allow the use of non-oxygenated gas for small engines...use it. Good luck.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

The long plastic tube is the fuel pickup. The second pic is the filter at the bottom of it. Gas is pumped up that tube into the cup. The third pic is the main jet. Make sure it is clean. If you say there was rust in the cup some may have gotten in the main jet.


----------



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> The long plastic tube is the fuel pickup. The second pic is the filter at the bottom of it. Gas is pumped up that tube into the cup. The third pic is the main jet. Make sure it is clean. If you say there was rust in the cup some may have gotten in the main jet.




Thanks a lot for your reply, helped out a lot. The fuel filter doesn't seem like it wants to come off. Do you know of any place where i can purchase a new one (true value, lowes, etc.)? Or would i be better of detaching it and cleaning it? Thanks again.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Id leave it alone. You would probably have to go to a mower shop for one. Take off the little plate on side of carb. 4little screws. Thats the diaphram. One of those passages go down to the tube. You can sprayt cleaner in there to clean our screen.


----------



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

I gave it a real thorough cleaning, put it all back together, gave it a few good pulls, and it started right up . I took it off the choke and it continued running! All i need to do is make a few adjustments to the carb. Thanks a lot guys, couldn't have done it without your advice!!


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Good to hear its running. Now take some pics of your splitter and woodpile and show them off to us.


----------



## garagejunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Will do; that'll be next week though..spent all darn weekend working on this thing! I have a TON of wood to split. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## flewism (Sep 13, 2009)

Good job, I have one word to add, Sta-Bil, it works. 
I have quite a few small four stoke engines. They all get their shot if I think they will sit for more the 2 months. One large bottle with the squeeze type metering device will last me three years plus. I also use it when I winterize the boat, a large four stroke engine.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 13, 2009)

garagejunkie said:


> Will do; that'll be next week though..spent all darn weekend working on this thing! I have a TON of wood to split. :greenchainsaw:



A ton of wood isn't a lot if it's green oak... :greenchainsaw:

You better get to cuttin....

Ian


----------

